# 其实我现在还没有回过闷来



## yuechu

大家好！

I was watching a Chinese TV show today (the subject of this part of the episode is about 钻石 and 莫桑石) and one of the people on the show says "其实我现在还没有回过闷(pronounced here as either mèn or mènr)来".
Does anyone know what 回闷 means? I couldn't find it in the dictionary.
Thanks!


----------



## SuperXW

It's 回过味儿来, not 回过闷儿来.
Northern dialect, means "事情过后，终于明白过来". We can often replace it with "才反应过来".
还没回过味儿来 means "还没反应过来", the thing is too confusing or shocking that I still don't really comprehend.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, the subtitles must have been wrong then. Thanks, SuperXW!


----------



## corner1912

Howerver people can understand what you want to say when you say “回过闷儿来”. I guess it is related to “纳闷儿”.


----------



## Lin-Lin

It may be an expression in some dialect. It probably means to suddenly realize or understand something.
I've never heard of it, though.


----------



## SuperXW

corner1912 said:


> Howerver people can understand what you want to say when you say “回过闷儿来”. I guess it is related to “纳闷儿”.


People can only "guess" what you mean but 回过闷儿来 is obviously wrong in their ears. 
回过味儿 may relate to 回味, but doesn't relate to 纳闷儿.


----------



## SimonTsai

I wouldn't have got it correctly if I hadn't read @SuperXW's post. People here tend to say '會過意來' instead of '回過味來', which sounds somewhat odd to me. I would have guessed that it's '回過神來'.


----------



## yuechu

I just listened to the video again and the woman does say 闷, or at least it is pronounced (mèn or mènr). Perhaps it is 方言？
Thank you all for your replies!


----------



## albert_laosong

I have never heard of "回过闷“, not sure if it's a phrase from a dialect like 北京话 or  东北话.


----------



## tinsh

It should be 方言. Maybe from some place of Anhui, He’nan, or Shandong.


----------



## SuperXW

I don't know. There are some hits when I search “回过闷儿” on Baidu. However,
“回过闷儿” 20 hits
“回过味儿”  4,090 hits


----------



## tinsh

I asked some people nearby about this question and got the conclusion that 回过闷儿 is northeast dialect, means 回过味儿 or 回过神儿. 闷儿 is probably the mispronunciation of 味儿. But it is rarely used by people today as the education level of new generation has been improved.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

回味这个词不算方言。一些词汇比如回味无穷、回味悠长，还挺常见的。这里只是把回味拆开变成回过味来。

类似的说法，比如咂摸出味道。


----------



## SuperXW

回味不算方言，但“回过味儿”“咂摸出味道”就算了。


----------

